# exhaust manifold leak on 2001 F350 7.3 diesel



## murphy4trees (Sep 22, 2003)

Just a bought another plow truck today. I;ve been real happy with the diesels in heavy snow. this truck has a western ultra mount and is in decent shape. Owned by a limo company..
Anyhow, I haven't looked at the truck closely to find out exactly where the thing is leaking. It sounds loudest from the wheel well on the drivers side. Former owner thought it was the exhaust manifold. He had an receipt for Sept. 2011 for "drill out and replace all broken bolts in exhaust system"..
Anyhow wondering if any of you might have some idea of what I can expect... Trying to figure out which mechanic I should take it to. 

One of the problems with this truck is that it wasn't a daily driver. I have a theory that trucks that are just used for plowing, even if they are well power washed (which this one was) still have major rust issues, because the salt never gets washed away when they are driven in the rain..

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm a dealer guy when it comes to service and repairs.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

It could be the manifold, a lot of stuff in that area. Hard to even guess. Truck drive fine? ie. not down on power or anything compared to your other trucks?


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 22, 2003)

No loss of power that I can tell...truck runs well, feels good in the motor.. the trans seems a little jumpy at first acceleration, like you're driving on stone for a moment or two... I have a 2000 F250 with the same motor..

Napa wants $109 for the left exhaust manifold... I have an old mechanic that has access to his father's shop, which is pretty well equipped.. Not sure how much trouble the job will be. He's OK but not much to stand behind his work. I could take it to the guys that fix my big trucks and equipment. they did alright last winter on the other plow trucks.. Or a diesel specialist, or an engine rebuilder, both of whom will hit me up for cash


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Either manifold or up pipe. You need to get in there and feel around


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

murphy4trees;1820774 said:


> No loss of power that I can tell...truck runs well, feels good in the motor.. the trans seems a little jumpy at first acceleration, like you're driving on stone for a moment or two... I have a 2000 F250 with the same motor..
> 
> Napa wants $109 for the left exhaust manifold... I have an old mechanic that has access to his father's shop, which is pretty well equipped.. Not sure how much trouble the job will be. He's OK but not much to stand behind his work. I could take it to the guys that fix my big trucks and equipment. they did alright last winter on the other plow trucks.. Or a diesel specialist, or an engine rebuilder, both of whom will hit me up for cash


If the machanic is old, how old is the father.


----------

